# District 9



## Morpheus uk (Jul 10, 2009)

Anyone heard about this movie?

Looks quite good  

Heres a trailer for it

www.d-9.com


----------



## agent A (Jul 10, 2009)

Like the District 9 Orange County Medical Examiner's Office on that show on discovery health "Dr. G"?


----------



## Opivy (Jul 10, 2009)

saw the trailer earlier today when i saw bruno.

looks awesome! then I saw peter jackson's name and got excited... Thought he was directing it =(


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 10, 2009)

Opivy said:


> saw the trailer earlier today when i saw bruno.looks awesome! then I saw peter jackson's name and got excited... Thought he was directing it =(


if he does it he does it good.

trailer looks awesome, i might just go to that in theater


----------



## kamakiri (Jul 11, 2009)

Saw the preview about a month ago. It's on my list to see in the theater...


----------



## kamakiri (Aug 15, 2009)

So who saw it...I thought it was pretty good. Wifey didn't really approve.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 15, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> So who saw it...I thought it was pretty good. Wifey didn't really approve.


Sunny saw it with her mom last night and enjoyed it so much ("Best sci/fi movie I've ever seen!") that I'll take her to see it again next week and she can warn me when the scarey bits are coming.


----------



## kamakiri (Aug 15, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Sunny saw it with her mom last night and enjoyed it so much ("Best sci/fi movie I've ever seen!") that I'll take her to see it again next week and she can warn me when the scarey bits are coming.


I agree with the sentiment at least...best I've seen in a while. Not to raise the expectations too high, but a lot of movies lately have disappointed. Go see it!


----------



## gadunka888 (Aug 16, 2009)

im not sure what district 9 is about...... im definetely not watching it.... i think its an alien horror show. Its also kind of ironic becos District 9 is where all the very rich people live in Singapore.


----------



## revmdn (Aug 16, 2009)

Jackson and Blomcamp were supposed to the Halo movie. Now Speilberg is trying to.


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 16, 2009)

I saw it...it is not a horrow movie. It is very nice summer blockbuster movie talk about Illegal immigrant from "out of space" in Johannesburg....LOL. I agree...it is very sentimental in the end!!


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2009)

Heard it is good. I plan on watching it. I am not much into going to theaters due to the idiots that they attract but maybe once it comes out on dvd.


----------



## kamakiri (Aug 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> Heard it is good. I plan on watching it. I am not much into going to theaters due to the idiots that they attract but maybe once it comes out on dvd.


I feel the same way about the idiots...too bad the big screen still makes me go. It was crowded and my wife was sitting next to a guy with really bad breath. :blink: Normally, we sit next to the people that need to talk. :angry:


----------



## revmdn (Aug 16, 2009)

I give it a week or so and go on a Tuesday night. Not much of a crowd then.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]ya sammy &amp; I seen ponyo on friday with out marie my wife, then today marie and I seen districk 9 it was cool like a episodes of the outer limits you know they always had some moral dilemmas or moral meanings as they always did  so its a thinker but thats me thinking to much again  .[/SIZE]


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, Sunny got tired of waiting and came over and dragged me off to see this movie; I'm glad she did.

The movie loses a lot of its force for anyone not familiar with the role of the SADF and its mercenary "koevet" (crowbar) during the reign of Apartheid in South Africa. It focuses in particular on the notorious forced expulsion of blacks from "District 6" and their equally forced relocation, and ironically, we hear blacks voicing the same old bigotry toward the "prawns" that whites used against them. It isn't by chance that in the beginning, white employees are all sitting at computers. Computers were the major instrument by which the government created and enforced its Population Registry. Computers, incidentally, made and exported by IBM.

For any one interested in military transport (and who isn't?  ) those menacing looking transports used by the MNU are the same Caspirs used by the koevet.

I find it very interesting that while most Americans are familiar with the holocaust which occured around 65 years ago, very few people who attend this movie will remember or have learned about Apartheid which ended 15 years ago.

Back to the mantids!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]A+ Phil[/SIZE]


----------



## dino2 (Aug 25, 2009)

i saw it it was a good movie, i liked inglorious basterds better though ^^


----------



## Kruszakus (Sep 6, 2009)

I could not bare... this movie is just scarry bad. I don't know were all that positive reception comes from, cause this film was whack!


----------

